# King Edward VII Hospital, West Sussex, May 13



## Chopper (Nov 7, 2013)

King Edward VII Sanatorium was opened in 1906 by the King, as a Tuberculosis sanatorium.
After the eradication of TB in the UK, the sanatorium changed purposes and became a hospital, caring for all kinds of illnesses and ailments.
In 2002, the hospital went into liquidation and closed. It remained abandoned until 2011, when a grand scheme was put in place, to invest £180million and turn it into luxury housing. However, the investment was pulled out earlier this year and plans are currently on hold.





































































The Chapel





















Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2013)

Love this, thanks you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Superb building,ace pics.


----------



## smiler (Nov 7, 2013)

Shame that its being demolished, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 7, 2013)

What an amazing building!
just the word " sanatorium" I am hooked!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 7, 2013)

BLoody hell, that is huge!!! 
A night there without getting lost would be one heck of an experience!!! 
Listed on my "Blue Book"


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 8, 2013)

Any idea what the current status is? This one's been on my list since you first posted it on the other forum. Welcome to DP by the way.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe it is still the same! Looks as though funding has been pulled, and I saw no change between my two visits. They were about 3-4 months apart. I fully intend to return soon!
Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 21, 2013)

just seen this  looks very worthy of a trip  nice shots


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful place and great pics!! Thanks for showing them


----------



## Mardy Bum (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome! Definitely gotta go there and take back all the times I've complained about Sussex being a shit county for this hobby.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Sussex may not have loads, but there is lots just outside. I'm lucky living where I do as everything is within an hour


----------



## Mardy Bum (Nov 25, 2013)

I've found more potential places out west Sussex than east, but it's sods law I never end up in that part of the county. The hospital definitely looks worth a trip tho and there was a school with derelict potential round that way.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 25, 2013)

Was the school 'Wispers'? Wispers was redeveloped last year I believe  The only other school in the area (that I know of) is empty but has a very active onsite groundskeeper who isn't afraid to give chase and also give your reg plate to the police...! 
They are turning it into a boarding school for Brixton gang kids, although that hasn't started yet...That'll do wonders for the little village, I'm sure...


----------



## Mardy Bum (Dec 26, 2013)

That's the one! I stumbled across some Daily Mail article suggesting it *might* be derelict. Shame. But planning to check out the hospital soon


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 26, 2013)

Love this płace, shame it's so far away from me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pilot (Dec 27, 2013)

So many of these beautiful old buildings are being left, quite intentionally, to rot. It seems that many developers do this to bypass any planning restrictions that may be in place. In any event, it can be a tax write off. Shame that we chase the £ at each and every turn these days.


----------

